# What are these wheels?



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welp i've got an opportunity to pick up some wheels from a mk5, and i want to put them on my mk4. However I'm not sure what they are called, or even the size of them. I'm waiting for a response back from the seller. I dont want to get my hopes up if they are only 17's, but they look like 18's just from eye balling them. I realize i will need wheel adapters (5x112). Anyone had any experience with these?
oh, pics would help huh?


----------



## utjrod7 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

Privats maybe? Not too sure. Those definitely are not 17's. They're either 18's or 19's.


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

You really want to put those on your car???























Chris


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: What are these wheels? (gt02jettaz)*

you no likey?


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

Picture of your car please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

















Those are old pics, but they are the most recent ones i have. Im now dumped on B+G's, and have hella celis projectors =D


----------



## utjrod7 (Mar 26, 2006)

I like the wheels okay, but you can do a lot better than that, especially in a 5x100 bolt pattern. No reason to settle for some "okay" wheels that require adapters. Search the classified (the 5x100 classifieds, that is). This site is rich with so many different kinds of every part imaginable.


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You said your dumped, so it should look somewhat decent imo


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (utjrod7)*

The reason I'm eyeing the wheels on the Jetta, is because i can get a set of 4 for 250 bucks







(locally i might add)


----------



## utjrod7 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (wr3ck3dm1nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd* »_The reason I'm eyeing the wheels on the Jetta, is because i can get a set of 4 for 250 bucks







(locally i might add)

Oh, that's a pretty good reason. Find out more about the size, offset, etc.


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (utjrod7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utjrod7* »_
Oh, that's a pretty good reason. Find out more about the size, offset, etc.

Thats why I'm bugging you guys about which wheels they are








I dug through the MK5 wheel thread but 50% of the pictures there are dead links =/


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (wr3ck3dm1nd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wr3ck3dm1nd* »_The reason I'm eyeing the wheels on the Jetta, is because i can get a set of 4 for 250 bucks







(locally i might add)

that's a terrible reason. just because something is cheap doesn't mean you should get them. adapters also net around $250+
the wheels look cheap and are cheap... they are Privat Netz
but assuming they are 18's, 18x8 5x112 et40


----------



## brasilisnumba1 (Nov 27, 2006)

i like those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and if you can get them i say you go for it....especially for $250!...i drive a silverstone grey vr6 too btw


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (brasilisnumba1)*

Just found out these perticular ones are 19's... i dunno about that heh


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a local..if your lookin for some new wheels i got some.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

*Privat Netz*


----------



## Midnight 1 8T (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: What are these wheels? (15degreeGTI)*

Why would you post old pics if you have recently upgraded?


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: What are these wheels? (Midnight 1 8T)*

Because its not hard to imagine the same vehicle, just lower... =D


----------



## tigster (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: What are these wheels? (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

Either Privat Netz or Spyn


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

Privat Netz


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_that's a terrible reason. *just because something is cheap doesn't mean you should get them.* adapters also net around $250+
the wheels look cheap and are cheap...

My exact thoughts









Chris


----------



## wolfsburgraz (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (gt02jettaz)*

My vote goes for SPYN ZX's.
http://www.spyncanada.com/wheels.htm


----------



## BAMFDub (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (wolfsburgraz)*

The wheels (up) are sick. go for it. and for 250 it makes it even better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bluebomber (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (BAMFDub)*

Heres a privat to compare








Sorry about the huge pic


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Bluebomber)*

PRIVAT NETZ!!! i want them so bad 18x8 35-40et.....sorry 2 thread jack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

think id be able to pull em off in 19's?


----------

